# Some people tell me it won't happen,I sat are you really sure?



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry about the miss spelling of the word say.

I tell people they need to be prepared for a major riot happening in there city. 
I say it would just take one police shooting to send a bunch into a rage, example Ferguson Mo. many business looted and their building burn down. But not like in L.A. in the late 60s where a riot cause deaths of innocent people who just happened to be in the area at the wrong time.

I tell people they just might have to defend themselves and loved ones,and defend their homes. 

Some people have told me this will never happen in their cities,everything is just great in their cities and I am just a dooms day type thinker.

I tell them now is the time to get prepared as it will be no good to try finding items and ways to defend yourself after a riot happens.

I am not trying to scare anyone I am just asking if people have given these items any real thought.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am old enough to have witnessed (live and also on TV) the anti-war riots and the civil rights riots of the 1960's. People that were not around then most likely will refuse to believe how bad things were.
Major cities burning, terrorist bombings, killing of police and civilians, it was as close to anarchy that this country has ever been. Nothing of that scale has happened since. Not just L.A. on fire, but Detroit, Chicago, Philadelphia, Newark, and many others. 
The Symbionese Liberation Army, Black Panthers, Yippies, Weather Underground, Students For A Democratic Society, and other violent extremist groups I have forgotten, both fomenting rebellion and openly and actively engaging in very violent activities. 
I believe this has a very good chance to happen again. 
If anyone on this board who lives in a major city is presented with an opportunity, a chance, to relocate to a small town they would be wise to give it careful consideration.

20 years ago I was offered a promotion by my employer if I would relocate. We left the crime ridden cess pool of South Florida and now live on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town. So many different things happened along the way, good things, things falling in place seemingly at random, that caused both my wife and I to believe it was not mere "chance" or "luck". We believe God led us here to Answered Prayers Farm because He knows what is coming.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

and therefore we prepare....


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

In some ways things are worse than they were in the 60's and some ways better. More of the black community are in hopeless situations - welfare, single parent homes, getto housing projects, and no entry level jobs. Programs started in the Johnson Administration have done a great job of destroying the American dream. While a lot in the B community are still racist and believe ****** needs to pay for his ancestor's transgressions, there's also a large portion of that community that have moved up into the middle class just like a lot of other groups have. 

Is there the possibility for a series of riots in our cities? Perhaps especially if the BHO band of thugs keeps up it's drum beat of the racist white American justice system there will be a couple of cities where riots may break out. If it did some cities would burn. Others would fight back and that backlash is something the black community doesn't want to see happen. 

But hey it's all about the free stuff that we can steal right


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am old enough to have witnessed (live and also on TV) the anti-war riots and the civil rights riots of the 1960's. People that were not around then most likely will refuse to believe how bad things were.
> Major cities burning, terrorist bombings, killing of police and civilians, it was as close to anarchy that this country has ever been. Nothing of that scale has happened since. Not just L.A. on fire, but Detroit, Chicago, Philadelphia, Newark, and many others.
> The Symbionese Liberation Army, Black Panthers, Yippies, Weather Underground, Students For A Democratic Society, and other violent extremist groups I have forgotten, both fomenting rebellion and openly and actively engaging in very violent activities.
> I believe this has a very good chance to happen again.
> ...


Friend you covered it a lot better then my original post. And I commend you for posting the better details.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Therussianbear said:


> Sorry about the miss spelling of the word say.
> 
> I tell people they need to be prepared for a major riot happening in there city.
> I say it would just take one police shooting to send a bunch into a rage, example Ferguson Mo. many business looted and their building burn down. But not like in L.A. in the late 60s where a riot cause deaths of innocent people who just happened to be in the area at the wrong time.
> ...


Your English may be broken, but your message is clear, be prepared, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> In some ways things are worse than they were in the 60's and some ways better. More of the black community are in hopeless situations - welfare, single parent homes, getto housing projects, and no entry level jobs. Programs started in the Johnson Administration have done a great job of destroying the American dream. While a lot in the B community are still racist and believe ****** needs to pay for his ancestor's transgressions, there's also a large portion of that community that have moved up into the middle class just like a lot of other groups have.
> 
> Is there the possibility for a series of riots in our cities? Perhaps especially if the BHO band of thugs keeps up it's drum beat of the racist white American justice system there will be a couple of cities where riots may break out. If it did some cities would burn. Others would fight back and that backlash is something the black community doesn't want to see happen.
> 
> But hey it's all about the free stuff that we can steal right


Not long ago the Police Chief of Tulsa,Oklahoma Chuck Jordan gave a speech,where he was making a formal apologia for the 1921 Tulsa Police force,in how they handled the Tulsa 1921 Race Riot.
What in the world was he really trying to do? Was pandering just to one race of people?


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Your English may be broken, but your message is clear, be prepared, I couldn't agree more.


Thanks I am really not a great conveyer of the written word.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

A lot of folks out there wearing rose colored glasses! To bad for them when things go south!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Some people have given this topic some thought, some haven't. I think the basic plan most people have is to leave or bug out. Which may or may not work. 

If living in the city is necessary the prepping starts with selecting an apt or house. I'd prefer a house with a full basement or an Apt. with masonry walls. That way if things did go bad and shots were being fired I'd be able to get some cover. 

The basics of food, water and shelter still apply in the city and something as simple as reusing 2 liter bottle for water storage can go a long way towards keeping a person hydrated. 

I'd lean towards canned foods that don't need water to prepare and can be eaten cold if necessary. A bucket toilet, with a supply of bags and deodorizer would go a long way towards keeping things sanitary. 

Defense is going to be largely dependent upon what you can legally own, some of the most dangerous cities also have some of the most stringent gun laws. Be aware that most criminals completely ignore those laws, which is why having cover is important.

I'd plan on being a shut in for the worst of it, so my prepping would be with keeping that in mind. Once I had it to where I could do that for a couple of weeks to possibly a month, I'd look at what I'd need for transportation, possibly a bicycle and barter trade goods.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Back in the 60s when the L.A. Watts Riot happened,later I read a great article in a Gun magazine on how to save yourself if caught in a major riot.
Some of the items were you must quickly blend in with the people rioting. 
He said carry a small T.V. or other item to look like a looter,have a handgun that holds a lot of Ammo. in each Mag. and have a bunch of extra Mags.
If you must shoot to defend yourself quickly shoot as many people in the legg's,this will cause them to start falling and screaming, giving you a better chance to get away.
Also have a fake police badge to help in getting through police lines once there being setup.

Wear a long trench coat to maybe conceal a shotgun or rifle you might have with you, the guy had a lot of down to earth ideas on how to save your life if caught in a riot.
It was an eye opening article and I still have the magazine,and today I think a lot about what he wrote back then.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Riots can happen for a lot of different reasons. Basically they can happen anywhere without warning or very little warning. Saying it will never happen here is poor planing and frankly putting your head in the sand.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Therussianbear said:


> Not long ago the Police Chief of Tulsa,Oklahoma Chuck Jordan gave a speech,where he was making a formal apologia for the 1921 Tulsa Police force,in how they handled the Tulsa 1921 Race Riot.
> What in the world was he really trying to do? Was pandering just to one race of people?


Every country has some negative history. Ours was slavery and the treatment of blacks after the civil war up until the 1960s. It is still recent enough that many of us remember it. We are still trying to right that wrong. We are far from perfect. The Police Chief of Tulsa was trying to build bridges by acknowledging that past.

Back to your OP, I can remember the riots of the 1960s and even got caught in one. I would say that today we are as polarized as a country as we have been at any time since then, so a reminder that riots could happen is timely.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Therussianbear said:


> Sorry about the miss spelling of the word say.
> 
> I tell people they need to be prepared for a major riot happening in there city.
> I say it would just take one police shooting to send a bunch into a rage, example Ferguson Mo. many business looted and their building burn down. But not like in L.A. in the late 60s where a riot cause deaths of innocent people who just happened to be in the area at the wrong time.
> ...


Wow, there sure is a lot of WISHFUL THINKING in your opinion!

Rioting in Detroit? Chicago? NYC? Los Angeles? St. Louis? Philadelphia?

Buildings burning. Looting. Anarchy. Criminals shooting each other. Sounds like a typical Friday night in these cities, and many others.

All of these cities are CESSPOOLS. Law enforcement lost control of these cities a LONG time ago. If every one of these cities burned to the ground, I would not lose one wink of sleep over it.

I call this scenario URBAN RENEWAL.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Wow, there sure is a lot of WISHFUL THINKING in your opinion!
> 
> Rioting in Detroit? Chicago? NYC? Los Angeles? St. Louis? Philadelphia?
> 
> ...


Actually that is what was done after the 1960s riots. The areas that were burned down were rebuilt as urban renewal projects.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Wow, there sure is a lot of WISHFUL THINKING in your opinion!
> 
> Rioting in Detroit? Chicago? NYC? Los Angeles? St. Louis? Philadelphia?
> 
> ...


Well not wishful thinking on my part I hope.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Therussianbear said:


> Back in the 60s when the L.A. Watts Riot happened,later I read a great article in a Gun magazine on how to save yourself if caught in a major riot.
> Some of the items were you must quickly blend in with the people rioting.
> He said carry a small T.V. or other item to look like a looter,have a handgun that holds a lot of Ammo. in each Mag. and have a bunch of extra Mags.
> If you must shoot to defend yourself quickly shoot as many people in the legg's,this will cause them to start falling and screaming, giving you a better chance to get away.
> ...


I've actually been in one and I can tell you that you won't have an opportunity to plan for it, dressing exactly the right way, or obtaining a fake badge. (Bad idea btw.) If you have sufficient warning to plan, just be somewhere else.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If you must live ( I have ) in an urban setting I think you'd be a fool not to be prepared for civil discourse. 

Fortunately I no longer live in the city. My only discourse comes with rattles on its tail, and the buggers are coming out and filling my freezer as we speak.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I live in the suburbs between two small cities. The one to the South of me has had and likely will have civil unrest on very small scales. The Northern city is much more civil and affluent. I find the probability that the panic will arrive at my doorstep pretty much zero. Should I be confronted with throngs of screaming, hostile Urbanites I will simply encourage them to find a more acquiescent target.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I live in the suburbs between two small cities. The one to the South of me has had and likely will have civil unrest on very small scales. The Northern city is much more civil and affluent. I find the probability that the panic will arrive at my doorstep pretty much zero. Should I be confronted with throngs of screaming, hostile Urbanites I will simply encourage them to find a more acquiescent target.


Glad to hear yall are pretty safe. We live in a johnny lunchbucket neighbor hood. Mainly old retired Tex Mex folks. We are a long way from da hood. Nearly everybody has a gun and knows how to use it...except the old widder lady next door to me and the sexual predator guy who lives across the street from her. Surely they would not let him have a gun. Few sad cases. Anyway...I dont think any rampaging liberals would be able to figure out how to get over here let alone survive getting out. Now getting involved in a rampage at the Mall or something would be far more likely than a red neck home.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I know that this type of situation can occur just as easily as any other SHTF event, I pray I never see it. Fortunately I was in USAF when the Democratic riots went on in 1968 in Chicago.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I beleive it will happen and probably pretty soon.. (as long as the race baiter Al Sharpton is around) If I got caught in the middle of one I sure would not carry a fake badge (thats a good way to get a felony charge real quick) and If Im going to shoot someone it would only be if they were trying to hurt me or my family and then I would put my shots center mass, not at legs..

I am hoping to move out of Calif this year and get some property that is far away from people (the older I get the less I like people) but right now I am stuck right in between Los Angeles and Santa Barbara.... Im a bit out of the way but its getting worse every day


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

I remember the Liberty City riots. Most of the savagery occurred when tourists blundered into the area and were set upon.
Once the FNG linked up with the police a swift end came to the rioting and the hooligans crawled back in their holes. Carter came down to give a suckup show of solidarity and they rocked his limo as it sped through LC.
As long as you stay out of the area no problem - if you live or work in one of those areas you're asking for it.
Unless there is some kind of coordinated nation wide uprising it doesn't even rise to the level of a shtf.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

If the democrats keep trying to bring in millions of future voting democrats from all of the South American countries and giving them SS cards so they can get on welfare, HUD, food stamps, get 3 years of back taxes filed for... then Im pretty sure that they will be the ones that push this country into our 2nd revolutionary war.. It wouldnt be pretty but it would get rid of a lot of liberal voters..


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> If the democrats keep trying to bring in millions of future voting democrats from all of the South American countries and giving them SS cards so they can get on welfare, HUD, food stamps, get 3 years of back taxes filed for... then Im pretty sure that they will be the ones that push this country into our 2nd revolutionary war.. It wouldnt be pretty but it would get rid of a lot of liberal voters..


The Mexicans ain't all bad. I really like their food, and my kids loved those pinatas for their birthday parties. layful:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

no matter how the riots begins - they'll turn to a racial edge at one point - no doubt and inevitable .... someplace around the country one race or the other will kill a good number of the opposite .... the circumstances won't even matter in the long run .... it'll be broadcast live on FOX, MSNBC, CNN and fuel the fire .... almost instantly there'll be revenge killings to "equal the score" .... once something like that gets roaring - it's hell putting it out

any of these local riots - like Ferguson - can be the igniter - anybody can see that the all correct pieces are already there - just hasn't fallen into place yet


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

Generally speaking this is a low likelihood scenario.
Any coordinated rioting would require high level organization, and the feds would quickly neutralize that. The police are not designed to suppress insurrection - that is the task of the state guards and they are very good at it especially when working with local police who know the terrain and local bad actors.

The real danger is use of nuclear weapons or shutdown of fuel supplies - it is only in the last century that a real shtf scenario has been possible at all.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Anthonyx said:


> Generally speaking this is a low likelihood scenario.
> Any coordinated rioting would require high level organization, and the feds would quickly neutralize that. The police are not designed to suppress insurrection - that is the task of the state guards and they are very good at it especially when working with local police who know the terrain and local bad actors.
> 
> The real danger is use of nuclear weapons or shutdown of fuel supplies - it is only in the last century that a real shtf scenario has been possible at all.


I disagree that coordination is required. Many of the riots that are mentioned here occurred in response to Martin Luther King's assassination. All you need is the right triggering event.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paraquack said:


> While I know that this type of situation can occur just as easily as any other SHTF event, I pray I never see it. Fortunately I was in USAF when the Democratic riots went on in 1968 in Chicago.


I was in the Army at Fort Carson, Colorado in the Summer of 68.
It was common knowledge that big stuff was going to go down at the Democratic National Convention in Chicago. The coming violence was well talked about by both sides. I'm sure you remember it.
Our Company was one of many at the Post to be on full alert and ready to move to Chicago at a moments notice. Our rucks were packed, our rifles and bayonets had been issued to us from the Arms Room, we were confined to the Company area. Extraordinary. Highly unusual. Never happened to me personally before or since.

"Oh, but using troops in the United States against American citizens is against Posse Comitatus!!"
Yeah, right! Sure thing!
In the end we were not called to move out, but some elements of the 101st Airborne did.

Folks, like I said earlier, unless you lived in those times you would not understand how close to the edge of the abyss this country and society was.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm too young and missed the riots in LA in the 60's but I was front and center for the Rodney King riots in 91.

_The riots stemmed from the acquittal of four white Los Angeles Police Department officers in the beating of black motorist Rodney King in 1991. Facts: The riots over five days in the spring of 1992 left more than 50 people dead, and more than 2,000 injured._

I lived a good distance from LA but the riots definitely spread out and came close to where I lived. I worked nights at the time I went to work armed. I remember watching on the news Reginald Denny get pulled from his truck and beaten in the street. I heard later there were LEO's just down the street who saw it on TV and they were told to stand down. It killed them that they couldn't go help the poor guy. If you got caught in that mess when it broke out or lived near the area you were on your own because police were told to stay out of the area. You were on your own. Imagine that for just a minute, scary thought.

The people that did it right were the Korean shop owners who got on the roof of their stores with rifles and shot anyone who tried to loot their store.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Therussianbear said:


> Sorry about the miss spelling of the word say.
> 
> I tell people they need to be prepared for a major riot happening in there city.


Some of us don't live in a city. Some of us are out here among God & his furry creatures.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Some of us don't live in a city. Some of us are out here among God & his furry creatures.


We have furries in the city too.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Anthonyx said:


> Generally speaking this is a low likelihood scenario.
> Any coordinated rioting would require high level organization, and the feds would quickly neutralize that. The police are not designed to suppress insurrection - that is the task of the state guards and they are very good at it especially when working with local police who know the terrain and local bad actors.
> 
> The real danger is use of nuclear weapons or shutdown of fuel supplies - it is only in the last century that a real shtf scenario has been possible at all.


did you just happen to see ANY of what transpired down in Ferguson - have you been following any of the racial rabble rousing by Obammy, Holder, Sharpton & Jackson INC ???? ..... How much more organizing do you need to see?

AND you expect the Feds to be protecting us and society in general? ..... somehow your childhood missed The Red Riding Hood fairy tale ..... the wolf is under that hood .....


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm too young and missed the riots in LA in the 60's but I was front and center for the Rodney King riots in 91.
> 
> _The riots stemmed from the acquittal of four white Los Angeles Police Department officers in the beating of black motorist Rodney King in 1991. Facts: The riots over five days in the spring of 1992 left more than 50 people dead, and more than 2,000 injured._
> 
> ...


I had never read anything about the Korean shop owners,standing their ground and defending their stores. 
I am glad to read it now as they took the needed action.

In Ferguson Mo. sadly there were no one who really had a chance,the mob just trashed all the stores quickly,as the owners thought that they would be protected.

What we learned from Ferguson is you must be ready to defend yourself and what ever you own.

I hate seeing what is now happening to our country,it's just tough to watch it happening.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The differences in today vs in the past are huge;
The workforce participation rate is at a 20+ year low. More people are out of work who should be working, that means more young men have the time to devote to causing trouble. The government is feeding more people today than ever before with the Federal SNAP food program at an all time high of nearly 50 million people. Also, class warfare tensions are (in my opinion) at extremely high levels as are racial tensions. And its apparent that the Dept of Justice and the Feds are siding with the protestors. 

Are we sitting on a powder keg? Not quite, but its getting close.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

Nobody with a lick of sense would live in Ferguson, anyway. Any place that looks like Detroit, or flint Michigan, why would you risk being there, or having any of your money tied up there?


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

The Koreans shot nobody, just stood guard. And after the riots were over, many of the Koreans were prosecuted for having arms visible in such a manner, too. It was stupid. In the novel I"m writing, the protagonists uses a hi-v, silenced (legal) pellet rifle to the guts, from back inside of open windows. He just let their buddies run from the screams of the wounded. Post riot, he just disposed of the pellet rifle, having cut it up with a hacksaw, then he scattered the parts along rural roads, in the ditches. He left no "skin oils" on the parts, of course.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am old enough to have witnessed (live and also on TV) the anti-war riots and the civil rights riots of the 1960's. People that were not around then most likely will refuse to believe how bad things were.
> Major cities burning, terrorist bombings, killing of police and civilians, it was as close to anarchy that this country has ever been. Nothing of that scale has happened since. Not just L.A. on fire, but Detroit, Chicago, Philadelphia, Newark, and many others.
> The Symbionese Liberation Army, Black Panthers, Yippies, Weather Underground, Students For A Democratic Society, and other violent extremist groups I have forgotten, both fomenting rebellion and openly and actively engaging in very violent activities.
> I believe this has a very good chance to happen again.
> ...


I remember these times as well and no damn well it could, and probably will happen again. Ahhhh Getting old. The 60's!


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

*it's going to happen, sure as sin*

it's just a matter of how soon. They've known for over 50 years that when all the boomers hit SS/Medicare it's going to collapse the system. there's simply no way that the fewer taxpayers can handle that load. The pols will have no choice but to inflate the $ into complete worthlessness, since they wont dare reduce the bennies of all the old fogey voters. the Boomer generation ended in 1965. Add 65 years and it's going to be end game, for certain, and it can happen in the very few next years, too. Somebody is eventually going to refuse to accept $ for their goods, and the entire house of cards will soon follow.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

How many here in the forum have read about the Tulsa,Oklahoma 1921 Race Riot? 
My Father was living there in 1921 and he recalled only a few Afro Americans being killed.
But today you read that 300 Afro Americans were killed in this riot. 

I did some looking into the news papers in Tulsa and found a few of their writers who have written news articles on the riot saying that 300 Afro Americans had been killed, I sent them e-mail asking to give me some real factual proof of the amounts of killed. I got no answers,so I called the paper talked to a few of these writers,asked the same questions and was told it was factual and everyone knew it was true.

I just told them about Joseph Goebbels Hitlers Propaganda Minster, he said that if you tell a story (lie) many times it will become the truth.

I tell them their news paper the Tulsa,World, is doing the same thing as Joseph Goebbels did for his Propaganda in the 40s.

It's these non proven items that our news media push on us, that feed the fires that cause or assist riots to happen today.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

we MIGHT make it to 2030, but I would not bet a plugged nickel on it, and I would not bet much on making it to 2025. I"m praying that we make it beyond the end of this Obama-disaster, but it's very scary.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

eferred said:


> it's just a matter of how soon. They've known for over 50 years that when all the boomers hit SS/Medicare it's going to collapse the system. there's simply no way that the fewer taxpayers can handle that load. The pols will have no choice but to inflate the $ into complete worthlessness, since they wont dare reduce the bennies of all the old fogey voters. the Boomer generation ended in 1965. Add 65 years and it's going to be end game, for certain, and it can happen in the very few next years, too. Somebody is eventually going to refuse to accept $ for their goods, and the entire house of cards will soon follow.


Why is it we always hear about Social Security going broke, but never welfare or food stamps?
"The bennies of all the old fogey voters"? I'll tell you what, bucko, it's not "bennies" if I paid into it for 50 years, and my employers matched that money. The employer match is considered a part of my wage package. 
So, sonny boy, just give me the money paid into the system in my name, plus interest, in one lump sum, and you will not have to worry about "bennies."


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Obummer and his fellow commies have this all figured out. They are going to steal everybody's pensions..public and private valued at about 17 Trillion..dump it all into SS and pay back to worthy individuals as they see fit..or according to their needs as Karl Marx might say. They already had a trial run at stealing pensions when Obummer bailed out GM. 
Delphi Pension Scandal: A Story That Should Be Bigger | FreedomWorks


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If the politicians had left SS & Medicare alone, as their own separate entities as they were when enacted, there would be plenty of money.
But somewhere along the line a bill was passed and signed into law putting that money, deducted from everybody's paycheck, into the general fund. The greedy buzzards in Washington saw all that money sitting there and just could not keep their filthy hands off it.

What this country needs to do:
1. Get rid of the SNAP cards that are supposed to be used for food only, but can be used for a lot of other things. Go back to the old way where the government hands out actual food. Of course, a picture ID would be a prerequisite to getting the food, to make sure it goes only to those registered with the program.
2. Women on welfare get extra compensation for the first baby they have ONLY. The second, third, seventh, etc get no extra from the taxpayer.
3. Dramatically reduce foreign aid.
4. Radically cut back the "free" perks governmental officials get. Start with the Congressional barbershop. Go from there.
5. End government worker pensions. Make them pay into the system like everyone else - 401K, Social Security.
6. Small things that add up can be done - get rid of the National Endowment of the Arts for example.

But most importantly ----we need a grass roots movement to FORCE the passage of balanced budget legislation. NO MORE government spending more that it takes in.


(Thread drift had already occurred, so I thought I'd run with it)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RPD has my vote!



rice paddy daddy said:


> If the politicians had left SS & Medicare alone, as their own separate entities as they were when enacted, there would be plenty of money.
> But somewhere along the line a bill was passed and signed into law putting that money, deducted from everybody's paycheck, into the general fund. The greedy buzzards in Washington saw all that money sitting there and just could not keep their filthy hands off it.
> 
> What this country needs to do:
> ...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Riots can happen for a lot of different reasons. Basically they can happen anywhere without warning or very little warning. Saying it will never happen here is poor planing and frankly putting your head in the sand.


A huge event has been trending, Flash Mobs. A Large group enter a business with overwhelming numbers and every strips the store and leaves, often with the clerk suffering a beat down. The just blend and disappear.
Philly has had many more than makes the news, for fear of encouraging similar events. Shopping mails and Pharmacies as well as Convenient store gas stations. AT&T/Verizon stores have been stripped.
Be aware of a large group of young people mass entry into a business and get out fast! Try to find a fire door.
These are desperate times with very high youth unemployment.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Why is it we always hear about Social Security going broke, but never welfare or food stamps?
> "The bennies of all the old fogey voters"? I'll tell you what, bucko, it's not "bennies" if I paid into it for 50 years, and my employers matched that money. The employer match is considered a part of my wage package.
> So, sonny boy, just give me the money paid into the system in my name, plus interest, in one lump sum, and you will not have to worry about "bennies."


Our Good elected officials pissed that money away, contrary to the laws, sorry suckers! (me being one of them)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> A huge event has been trending, Flash Mobs. A Large group enter a business with overwhelming numbers and every strips the store and leaves, often with the clerk suffering a beat down. The just blend and disappear.
> Philly has had many more than makes the news, for fear of encouraging similar events. Shopping mails and Pharmacies as well as Convenient store gas stations. AT&T/Verizon stores have been stripped.
> Be aware of a large group of young people mass entry into a business and get out fast! Try to find a fire door.
> These are desperate times with very high youth unemployment.


Thanks for the info on the flash mobs. That was pretty popular up here a few years back but it would only involve mostly two alleged perps. They just walk in and start snatching and grabbing and be gone quick. I guess they have just decided to increase the numbers of perps.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> A huge event has been trending, Flash Mobs. A Large group enter a business with overwhelming numbers and every strips the store and leaves, often with the clerk suffering a beat down. The just blend and disappear.
> Philly has had many more than makes the news, for fear of encouraging similar events. Shopping mails and Pharmacies as well as Convenient store gas stations. AT&T/Verizon stores have been stripped.
> Be aware of a large group of young people mass entry into a business and get out fast! Try to find a fire door.
> These are desperate times with very high youth unemployment.


Good advice look for a fire door and exit quickly. I have seen a few of them store mob grabs on the T.V. news from time to time. Know it happens a lot more then we are told.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

https://quitenormal.wordpress.com/2...philly-sears-steals-thousands-in-merchandise/

LiveLeak.com - Flash mob robbery strikes convenience story in DC

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...rikes-fear-downtown-chicago-article-1.1304652






https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=flash+mob+thefts

Colt Python- Problem Solver!


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> https://quitenormal.wordpress.com/2...philly-sears-steals-thousands-in-merchandise/
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Flash mob robbery strikes convenience story in DC
> 
> ...


Seeing is believing.. I like what that guy said, People have no money they want things. Something like that I think he muttered.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Flash mobs occasionally happen in the nearby big city of Jacksonville, Fl.
When I saw the video of the several hundred that hit the Walmart I had the sickening realization that a handgun would be useless for defense against that many.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

eferred said:


> The Koreans shot nobody, just stood guard. And after the riots were over, many of the Koreans were prosecuted for having arms visible in such a manner, too. It was stupid.


I don't remember hearing of any Koreans being prosecuted for having arms visible. The police were ordered to leave many areas and the Koreans had no other choice than to defend their stores. There was also footage of shop owners firing pistols at looters as they approached their stores.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> A huge event has been trending, Flash Mobs. A Large group enter a business with overwhelming numbers and every strips the store and leaves, often with the clerk suffering a beat down. The just blend and disappear.
> Philly has had many more than makes the news, for fear of encouraging similar events. Shopping mails and Pharmacies as well as Convenient store gas stations. AT&T/Verizon stores have been stripped.
> Be aware of a large group of young people mass entry into a business and get out fast! Try to find a fire door.
> These are desperate times with very high youth unemployment.


You only need one item to stop the flash mobs dead in their tracks (pun intended)...............a Chicago typewriter.


----------

